# MIke Bibby where are you



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I really would like to know what you are doing to justify your 80 million dollar contract. I mean you could score more than 4 pts in a very important WSF game.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm here, don't worry. I'll show up big in today's game.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Last time I saw him he's was on the back of the milk carton I was drinking out of this morning. He's done a 180 since last years playoffs. People were saying he was a top three point guard last year, give me a break. Start Bobby Jackson and do everyone a favor.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Yes, Mike has went quickly from being very underrated to severly overrated. Or does he just have Derek Fisher to thank for the 80 million contract?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike Bibby</b>!
> I'm here, don't worry. I'll show up big in today's game.


:laugh:


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

he just had that good playoff year and people started callin him one of the best pg's in the L. which is total BS, as we have seen he is not even the best poing guard on his own team(bobby jackson!!!)


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike Bibby</b>!
> I'm here, don't worry. I'll show up big in today's game.


All right, I have faith in ya Mike.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sjfinest5</b>!
> he just had that good playoff year and people started callin him one of the best pg's in the L. which is total BS, as we have seen he is not even the best poing guard on his own team(bobby jackson!!!)


But those playoffs didn't seem like a fluke for him. He looked like he was totally capable doing that for a full season. I thought he just jelled with the team at the right time. Now I wonder if once he got his contract he got flat feet. Maybe he the injury took a big toll on him? Maybe his confidence isn’t there? Bobby played like an all-star when Bibs was injured. All I know is the Kings could really use some of the perfomances that he had in last years playoffs.


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

i can agree with u on dat man that mite be the reason for his downplay this year, becasue he got the money and he saw bobby play like an allstar almost during the whole year


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

The money has to make a difference. Playing with something to prove and then having around compliment you and your game are two entirely different things. Everyone needs that feeling like they have to prove somebody wrong. Next year, if he stays healthy, I feel will be better.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That was bizaare to watch. Bibby was totally non-existent. He spent more time filing his fingernails than he did anything else.

He reminded me of Andre Miller. But, at least Bibby GOT paid before sitting down on the job, AND NOW HE'S going to represent the US? I'm terribly disappointed in him. Could Shaq have been right for once? Or, is there something going on with Mike that we have not been made aware of?

It was bizaare. He's a much better player than what he's shown since getting paid. First the extended injury, then the disappearing act. Strange.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

I did my best guys...I'm sorry. 





HaHa...but at least I can go home to my millions!


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

Mike didn't plan on breaking his foot in the preseason. He also didn't plan on missing the first 27 games of his would be "All-Star" season. 

He is by no means over-rated. He works on his game every off-season. His game showed during the 2002 Playoffs. His injury coudn't of come at a worst time during his career. 

I think his injury slowed him down physically (it was a broken foot afterall) and mentally (being injured when its your time to shine has to be frustrating).

You will see the same Mike Bibby that you saw throughout the 2002 Playoffs, next season. I know he has a busy summer working out ahead of him. If you knew Mike like I do (not a close personal friend, but he knows who I am), you know he's all about winning and hard work. 

Quit the hate, Nuff said.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Obviously the injury had really hindered his play this season.. Hopefully, he can stay healthy and do what he's capable of..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Derek Fisher makes a lot of people wealthy... He just doubled Hudson's salary this year


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>City Wide All-Star</b>!
> Mike didn't plan on breaking his foot in the preseason. He also didn't plan on missing the first 27 games of his would be "All-Star" season.
> 
> He is by no means over-rated. He works on his game every off-season. His game showed during the 2002 Playoffs. His injury coudn't of come at a worst time during his career.
> ...


I don't hate one Bibby, only respect him. Nice post, and I cocur.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Derek Fisher makes a lot of people wealthy... He just doubled Hudson's salary this year



That's a good one --- and I agree!


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

I think everybodys being a little bit hard on the guy. It's not like the 01-02 playoffs were a fluke. He has always been a big game player who loves taking big shots. I think it's this years playoffs that were a fluke.


----------

